# tire question



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

My front tractor tires are 16 x 7.5 x 8. 

What is the biggest tire I can fit and run on those rims?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

You have some room to go larger but eventually you will rub most likely the power steering or linkages

you can look at carlisle tire for some different sizes for your rim

The rears you will have less of an option because you will either hit the mower deck guage wheels or the wheel well itself if you go much wider or taller.....I will dig up an old picture of me having 23 x 9.5 x 12 carlisle turf masters with chains....not a lot of room left to play....

www.carlisletire.com


<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/ducati996/P101000300.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for that info. You're so right about nowhere to go in bigger rear tires. Not on the 3205. Very little wiggle room there.

I'm asking Carlisle what one and two sizes larger would be for my front rims.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *
> I'm asking Carlisle what one and two sizes larger would be for my front rims. *


They will fit on the rims - you just have to make mental measurements to see if they will rub on the fronts. 
Take a look at the turf masters for example and look for your current size tire. Stick with the 8" rim but go up in size - they give you dimensions that will help you decide how big to go without issues.

Not sure how its going to look if you go to big in size. Dont think you want 23" in the front :furious:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I know what Cub supplies as a stock tire is worthless as can be since its a wimpy 2ply bicycle tire. I switched everything out to 4 ply tires and have not had a flat in 3 years, compared to every week with the 2ply when I had them. 

The other part is the actual true size of the 2ply. The rears were stamped 23 x 9.5 x12. In reality they were 20.5 x 8.9 x12 so when I put the 4ply turf masters, it made a world of difference because they are more than 23" high and a true 9.6" wide..

I like having 16 x 7.5 in the fronts too - its wider than stock and gives a smoother ride


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

OK. I think what you're saying is the "8" is the fixed number, while the other two can vary.


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Just saw your comments on the plies and sizes.

From what you've said, I just _know_ I've got the factory wimpy 2 ply bicycle tires on the front. Bicycle tires is a good description of them. 

And yeah, I want something tougher on the front, as I have front trailer hitches for moving my boat trailer around. 

I restored a John Deere GT-275 at our church that got submerged during hurricane Ivan several years back. The front tires were worn on it , so I ended up going with golf cart tires. Now there's a tough, strong tire.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

i'M THING ABOUT PUTTING Bar/Lug tires on the front of my GT2554


----------

